# Wii Time!



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Popped into town for some clothes, bought nothing I needed!

Came back with:

Wii with Sports
Wii Fit
Wii Play
Wii Extra Nun-chuck
2 years warrenty! 

All for £250, not bad really! 

Anyway, has anyone got any pointers, tips, help, game recommendations. 

So far I'm loving it, great buy! 

Ive had my parents on it already, will try to get some videos! probably be in the not NSFW section! 

Andy


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

sean whites snowboarding......awesome fun on the balance board,smegging hilarious when a few of you are playing while drinking a few beers lol:thumb:


----------

